# South Alberta Regiment - VC for sale



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2017)

Anyone with an estimated $500-600K burning a hole in their pocket?  The complete medals set of LCol David Vivian Currie is going up for auction next month.

https://www.dnw.co.uk/auctions/catalogue/lot.php?auction_id=460&lot_id=10300&search=1

Main image
Image 2 Image 3 Image 4 Image 5 Image 6 Image 7
Click Image to Zoom
Back to Catalogue
Lot Preview   (More Information)
To be Sold on: 27th & 28th September 2017
Estimate: $500,000 - 600,000 CAD
SAVE TO CABINET
Important notice to bidders
Please note that the Victoria Cross group of medals awarded to Lieutenant Colonel D. V. Currie is being sold in Canadian Dollars. The lot is subject to 20 percent buyers premium, together with applicable local taxes if purchased by a Canadian Citizen. The medals currently reside in Canada and are available to view by appointment through our Canadian representative, Tanya Ursual in Ontario, who can be contacted by phoning 001 613 258 5999 or emailing tanya@medalsofwar.com

As with all Victoria Crosses in Canada this lot requires that a cultural property export permit be granted in order to take the medals out of the country. This does not preclude an overseas buyer purchasing the medals and keeping them in Canada. Payment for the lot must be made within 14 days of purchase, however, in the event of an export permit being required, Dix Noonan Webb and its agents will undertake the submission process on behalf of the purchaser and payment for the lot will not be requested until such time as an export permit has been granted.

Bidders are advised that they should register their details no later than 48 hours before the sale.

GROUPS AND SINGLE DECORATIONS FOR GALLANTRY
“There is Little to be thankful for in war, but I was thankful for one thing, as a result of the battle for St Lambert, I know that there is much to fear in war, but to me, the greatest fear was the possibility that I might not measure up to that which is asked of me. St Lambert proved to me that I could measure up, and left me with the certain conviction that the war with Germany was in its final stages and that we would be equal to the task ahead of us - The final defeat of Germany.”

(Extract from a report on the action at St Lambert-sur-Dives written by Lieutenant Colonel Currie, VC) The important and highly significant Second World War ‘Battle of Normandy’ V.C. group of nine awarded to Lieutenant Colonel David Vivian Currie, 29th Canadian Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment (South Alberta Regiment), for exceptional bravery whilst commanding a small mixed force of Canadian tanks, self-propelled anti-tank guns and infantry, during an intense three-day action (in which he only slept for one hour) fought between 18 and 20 August 1944 in ‘the corridor of death’ in and around the Village of St Lambert-sur-Dives, during the crucial Battle of the Falaise Gap, the decisive engagement of the Battle of Normandy in which the German army was finally routed leading to the Liberation of Paris a few days later - The citation for his Victoria Cross stating, that during one 36-hour period ‘the Germans hurled one counter-attack after another against the Canadian force but so skilfully had Major Currie organised his defensive positions that these attacks were repulsed with severe casualties to the enemy’ and crediting his actions with the destruction of seven enemy tanks, twelve 88mm guns and forty vehicles, with 300 Germans killed, 500 wounded and 2,100 captured - A famous photograph of Major Currie with pistol drawn overseeing the surrender of German prisoners was taken at the time of the event, which has been described as being ‘as close as we are ever likely to come to a photograph of a man winning the V.C.’ - Major Currie’s Victoria Cross is unique to the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps and is the only one awarded to a Canadian soldier for the Normandy Campaign


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Aug 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Anyone with an estimated $500-600K burning a hole in their pocket?



Well, I suppose it could be a place-holder VC example in my collection until Gregg's group resurfaces. Let me check my bank balance .....

Nope, still a little short.

 [


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Aug 2017)

I do hope they stay in Canada.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2017)

The government should buy the decorations.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Aug 2017)

I agree, but they're usually too busy spending on things and people that aren't as worthy.


----------



## Rocky Mountains (20 Aug 2017)

Perhaps the government should just lend any future Victoria Crosses they issue.


----------



## Parkurhass (26 Aug 2017)

The government has a knack for spending way too much for something way too unnecessary. It should be a given at this point.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Sep 2017)

And the VC did not find a Canadian buyer.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/uk-buyer-bids-550000-for-historic-currie-victoria-cross-at-auction


> UK buyer bids $550,000 for historic Currie Victoria Cross at auction
> 
> Blair Crawford, Ottawa Citizen
> Published on: September 27, 2017 | Last Updated: September 27, 2017 12:39 PM EDT
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (27 Sep 2017)

Lord Ashcroft, perhaps?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/lord-ashcroft-owns-worlds-largest-2365416


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Sep 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me.  At least he'll take care of it.  Shame that the GoC didn't buy it and bring it home.  A pittance at some of the money they throw around.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Feb 2018)

It pisses me off to no end to think of the present GoC spending money like a drunken sailor for things like skating rinks on the Hill, ISIS welcome home kits, $600K tarps to cover the scaffolding on the Post Office renovations across from the War Memorial, Khan vacations etc etc
but nothing so far to keep this VC medal set from leaving the country.  This, should be a no questions asked buy by the GoC.

   

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/saskatchewan/victoria-cross-auction-1.4543955


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2018)

I am wondering if the rules governing "Cultural Property" should be applied here.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 May 2018)

The VC remains in Canada.

https://www.warmuseum.ca/media/canadian-war-museum-acquires-the-currie-victoria-cross-ensuring-that-the-medal-stays-in-canada/


> Canadian War Museum acquires the Currie Victoria Cross, ensuring that the medal stays in Canada
> May 1, 2018
> MEDIA RELEASE
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2018)

Excellent news.


----------

